# Water change aeration



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone bother aerating their new water before changing it?

One of my platys seems to sulk after water changes, maybe it's a lack of oxygen in the water.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

do you condition the water? i highly doubt that its lack of aeration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Changing water usually has more air. Check the hardness and pH of the tap versus the tank. A difference can upset some fish. Platys also like a little salt added.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I give them salt, 2 teaspoons per 10 litres. Maybe he's just extra sensitive, but he always bounces back.


----------

